# Anubias Leaves Turning Yellow



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I have a lot of Anubias in my Tank and they're the only plants in my Tank. I have DIY Co2 running and very low light, so I dont dose any ferts. I see that a few leaves of some of my Anubias have turned yellow colored and the other leaves are also starting to show these signs of yellowing.

Just wanted to know if this is a deficiency and how do I rectify this. Do I need to dose a little ferts then ? Also is there a particular chemical element that will rectify this ? Somebody told me that Anubias need potassium to grow well - is this true ?

Kindly guide me as I dont want to lose my precious Anubias. I got them with great difficulty and they've been growing so well all these months...

Kindly advice and help me...
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

If your tank is quite literally full of Anubias then you need to dose ferts. doesn't matter what light you have. The fact that you are adding CO2 at all will also be increasing the growth rate considerably.

Anubias devour nutrient and particularly trace elements. there is no chance that a tank full of them will get what they need from fish waste/food alone and with CO2 you are adding to that defficiency 

Not EI levels of course but I would either remove CO2 and dose lightly with half a lean dosing regime like PPS Pro or leave the CO2 on and dose full PPS Pro.

AC


----------

